# Microbiota analysis of LG sufferer.



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi

I haven't introduced myself yet which I plan to do sooner or later, but I want to share something which might be of interest to some of you.

I've done my microbiome analisys (stool) using real-time PCR.
Results are, I have 100 times less total good bacteria than lowerbound of healthty state.
There is very little Bifidobacterium and significantly small amout of Faecalibacterium prausnitzii.
Bad bacteria are at alright levels. Candida is slightly up.

Please find table attached as a image link.
Left column is for 'actual', right column is for 'norm'.

https://goo.gl/photos/CcQpMbNts6P31RmU9


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very interesting. I have tried many probiotic products and many of them made my gas worse. It also gets worse if i start eating activia daily. I suppose we have problem ( not inflammation) with our pancreas too . But thats also true that pancreatin products dont work for me either. Once I was on Nizoral for 2 months( which kills Candida) and didnt feel better either. What did ur doctor say to you? What treatment are u on now? Keep us updated!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. Keep us updated.


----------



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

Update.

I did IgG allergies test, and I have 30 of them. I went on low FODMAP diet with IgG exclusions also for the most part. It was fine at home, but in public I had some LG. After some time I loosened commitment to diet and ate bad foods from time to time. Then I started experiencing abdominal distension, so I took Rifaximin, which helped for distention but made LG worst since start.
Now I discovered Loren Lockman, went on frutarian diet. After 2 weeks I could be in public (store) without noticable LG. Though that's best since the beginning of my problems, it is still not stable. If I eat unripe food, the next day I might have some LG in public (though lower than used to).
Now I'm heading to Tanglewood Wellness Center for 3 week water fasting. People supposedly heal there their IBS, UC, CD, Candida and many others.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am not a fan of fasting. Maybe because I am severely underweight?


----------

